# Question about default settings



## Jddolbee (Dec 27, 2012)

Two questions about setting defaults:

1) When using the graduated filter, is there any way to select the preset that the filter selects upon opening?  Quite often, when processing a batch of images, I like to apply a particular preset combination of settings with the filter which I have stored as a named preset. Currently when I open the filter it opens with a weird combination of settings that I have never used. I would like to have my named preset selected when the filter opens rather than have to go to the drop down box and select it each time.  Is there any way to set this?

2) I always download my images into the same folder on my computer, and then after doing a quick run through in ViewNX2 to dump the bad ones, I import them into LR4.  Is there any way to set a specific folder as the default folder upon opening the Import process? Currently the system defaults to the drive level (D) and I have to work my way through several layers of folders before getting to my download folder. I would like to have that particular folder selected when the Import dialogue opens.

And a question about using the search function on this forum:  How does one select a search of a all words in a phrase rather than each word in a phrase?  For example when I search for "Import default settings", I get search results for each of the 3 words separately, how do I search for only those that contain the phrase?

Thanks

Jim


----------



## Allan Olesen (Dec 27, 2012)

Regarding your question 2:
I don't know of a way to set a default import folder (though it probably exists). But if you click on the arrows next to the chosen import path in the upper left corner, you will get a list of recent locations. If you always import from the same location, it should be in the top of that list.

You can also add a right click menu item in Windows Explorer so you can initiate the import directly from there. I have written something about it in this thread:
http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/archive/index.php/t-16817.html


----------



## Jddolbee (Dec 28, 2012)

Allan, Thank you.

Jim


----------



## Randy McKown (Dec 31, 2012)

For Question 1: There's no way of doing this that I know of. The graduated filter is not what I would honestly call an individual tool. It's more like a glorified preset of the adjustment brush tool. The adjustment brush brings up whatever the last used setting were each time you open the tool. If you open the graduated filter tool after using the brush it will default to the last settings used by the brush. They're basically connected. That's where you are seeing the odd combination you've never used .. you might never have used it with the grad tool but you did with the brush tool.


----------

